# intro post from a manchester girl :)



## Pix (Jun 6, 2009)

Hi, not really much to say. 21 (almost 22 woo) getting into training. Always loved exercising but been lazy over the last few years and want to get the body shape i keep wishing i had. Time to get it me thinks!

Anyway thought i would join up to a forum so i can chat to others with simular interested and maybe bounce some ideas around and have a laugh or two 

ps- so many of you look dam amazing on here!

Ill have to take a photo soon to i can see the difference when i start looking awesome haha.

Looking forward to chatting to many of you 

Chloe aka Pix


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Welcome to the forum Pix we have some really good female athletes on the board who can help you with any question you have....


----------



## Pix (Jun 6, 2009)

Thanks very much  Im sure it wont be long before im pestering them hehe.


----------



## freddee (Mar 2, 2009)

Welcome, what are your long term goals.


----------



## Mowgli1466867961 (Apr 9, 2009)

Welcome to the boards


----------



## Pix (Jun 6, 2009)

Hi Freddee and Mowgli

Not sure what my long term goals are, im not very good at planning lol I always need someone to tell me exactly what to do when it comes to fitness haha. I guess just slim down and tone up, try to eat healthy and exercise regularly at the moment.

thanks for welcoming me


----------



## Hard Trainer (Apr 29, 2009)

Welcome to the forum and best of luck with your goals


----------



## howiepage (May 8, 2015)

Welcome to the board!


----------



## jonnymc (Mar 22, 2009)

All aboard!

stick in, keep motivated.... and "never give up".

You can do it, nothings impossible!

go for it....


----------



## Pix (Jun 6, 2009)

Hi mattious, Howard and jonnymc  thanks very much!

x x x


----------



## cellaratt (Jul 16, 2008)

welcome aboard...


----------



## joe1978 (May 21, 2009)

welcome to the forum pix


----------



## Magpie (Apr 6, 2009)

Hello and :welcome:


----------



## Pix (Jun 6, 2009)

Hi cellaratte, joe1987 and Magpie! Thanks for welcoming me  im really enjoying it so far. its already made a difference and ive not been here long lol.


----------



## webadmin1466867919 (Dec 1, 2006)

Welcome!

Perhaps posting a journal will help you on your way!


----------

